# Chopped Chutney



## burnedtoast (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I was looking through my mothers old cook books and came across a recipe for Curry Chicken. The recipe calls for Chopped Chutney? I looked around the web and the best I could come up with Is the entry from Wikipedia:

Chutney is more familiar in North America and Europe in a form that can be stored. To this end, vegetable oil, vinegar or lemon juice are used to enhance its preservation.

What Is Chopped Chutney and were do I buy It or what can I use In It's place?

Another question I have Is about Danish layer cake. My mother had a really good recipe for this, but we think one of our family members has stolen the recipe, and she Is old enough now that she can't quite remember how to make It. Does anyone know of any good recipes for this? It won't be able to replace the one she had, but maybe It will help to get the old synapses going. Maybe then I can getting her going on Grandma's Kringle recipe...Ya, right.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In the UK we have lots of mass-produced chutneys, eg branston pickle.  Don't have a clue about US versions though!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Is this chicken curry a published recipe or hand written? Many store bought chutneys can be pretty chunky. Perhaps it just means chopping up the bigger chunks - hence "chopped" chutney. I would suggest that the actual chutney you use is not too important; you can get away with whatever is your favorite.


----------

